# Rudee's Inlet



## sutphinda (Feb 9, 2012)

Are there any puppy drum, trout or rockfish being caught currently. Just asking... Thanks in advance


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

yes


----------



## Fear The Beard (May 7, 2014)

Which one and on what?


----------



## Gditm (Mar 2, 2016)

I hope there's trout somewhere now. I plan on going to rudee Friday and hope to catch something


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

how about the croakers at the james river bridge pier and is it open


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

IMO it is to early for croakers at the James. There might, depending on salinity, be some blue catfish showing up.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

is the pier on


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

croaker are generally here by now and likely being caught in nets by comms.
They won't bite a hook, though, until the water temp gets over 53


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

I picked up a few pups and trout on lures theo other day in the shallow water. Once the sun hits it and it warms up the fish tend to be a little more active


----------



## Gditm (Mar 2, 2016)

Any size?


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

yes


----------

